# Ohio Rallies



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

New bee here and found several post about rallies in Ohio. We liked the Whispering Hills campground also. Would like to see if we could get together for another rally this year 2013 say around June or July. We could go to Mohican Adventures in Loudonville. We stay here a lot and the staff is great. Any one interested please respond to this post. We are not sure what or how to do this but any one with experience please help.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

It's Facebook Friend weekend again here at Cedarbrook, April 12-13. Stay 1 night with us...get the second night FREE! It's a great time to get the camper out of winter hibernation and go spring camping. Midwest RV will be here with some of their 2013 campers for a mini RV show on Saturday from 10am-5pm. All campsites and cabins are included in this deal, the only requirements are you have to mention you saw it on Facebook, and you must reserve by April 5th to get the deal. Hope to hear from you soon! Be sure to reserve your site before they're gone.
A camping group i go with will be there. I think about 5 campers are going.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Several people have asked this same question recently, and that's good! I copied a reply I posted a few days ago to another question like yours.

This is how you do it..and it is easy!

Hosting a rally is very easy.

Choose a campground. You can keep it local or make it a destination, such as a national park or near an attraction or attractions.

Call the campground and let them know you would like to hold a rally at their campground.

Ask the campground about blocking sites, say 6 or a few more in a specific area.

Ask about group rates as well.

Help the campground identify the group by name. Ie: North East Outbackers..

Copy the contact information, point of contact at the campground, the rate for the weekend or week and have those that want to go contact you so you can update the rally page with participants.

( I did forget to mention before to start a rally thread here on Outbackers. Add pictures, site numbers available etc)

Plan a cocktail hour Friday night to help introduce people. Maybe a pot luck on Saturday... they are always favorites.

For more ideas check the rallies forum!

If you have any questions... fire away!!

Eric


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for the help. What I was more interested in is just how many may attend and when would a good time be for all.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

26rester said:


> Thank you for the help. What I was more interested in is just how many may attend and when would a good time be for all.


Northern Ohio or Southern Ohio ??


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

joeymac said:


> Thank you for the help. What I was more interested in is just how many may attend and when would a good time be for all.


Northern Ohio or Southern Ohio ??
[/quote]
I would say in the middle or central part near the Mansfield area or hocking hills area.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

26rester said:


> Thank you for the help. What I was more interested in is just how many may attend and when would a good time be for all.


Northern Ohio or Southern Ohio ??
[/quote]
I would say in the middle or central part near the Mansfield area or hocking hills area.
[/quote]
I am guessing that not many want to have a mini rallie in Ohio. I picked a campground it is Shelby Koa. Gary and Vicki Cole are the owners and really nice people. There staff is great and they have things to do inside the grounds. Like the jumping pillow, laser tag, baseball, basketball, fishing, putt put, and they even have a dog play ground. I was thinking about changing the time from June to August. That way we could hit the local fairs as well.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Post a link to the website, we have a group here in the cincinnati area, many from northern ky.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

The web site is shelbymansfieldkoa.com. This is there site. In August there is a county fair going on and the drag strip near by. For the ladies there is amish shopping locations. I hope this helps.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

We are planning an Ohio trip this summer, wife has family there. Not sure when, but will try to plan so we could join up. Keep me posted of dates.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

Is any one a coast to coast deluxe member? If not I would like to say go with this company to buy a membership with C2C the site is discountcampingmemberships.com and ask to speak with Kevin.
Then we could have a big rally up at a place called Erie Island Resort and Marine. This place is great and the price for a FHU site is only 10 dollars.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

When are you planning this in August ??? We'll be passing through Ohio twice and stopping for 2 nights each time as we head down and back from Nashville.. We still haven't reserved anything yet, but will be in the next week or so... If dates line up, I'd love to meat up with some fellow Outbackers..


----------

